# Iraq war veterans run as Democrats



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Out of the 11 veterans of the most recent Iraq war veterans running for Congress, 10 of them are running as Democrats.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/200 ... vets_x.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Times Wrote:



> Today, Democrats are leading the recruiting drive, focusing on GOP-majority districts where being strong on defense plays well.





> The numbers of veterans running as Democrats are all the more remarkable given a Military Times Poll late last year that found 56% of active-duty troops consider themselves Republicans and only 13% are Democrats.


It's going to be hard for the democrats to change the wimp image they have worked so hard to create. I can see where they would try hard to recruit veterans to improve their image. It's much easier than actually growing a spine.

The UAE running American ports controversy fell into their lap and they made the most of nothing there also. Watch the next election, they will expect you to actually think they can defend this nation. Yup our new hawks.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> It's going to be hard for the democrats to change the wimp image they have worked so hard to create. I can see where they would try hard to recruit veterans to improve their image. It's much easier than actually growing a spine.


I'm not certain exactly how they recruited these people in your mind, maybe by giving them golf trips to Scotland...

As to growing a spine, if you mean acting reflexively with poor evidence that leads the country into a fruitless war that will likely toss the area into chaos far worse than when Saddam was in power, they are indeed spineless, thank God.



> The UAE running American ports controversy fell into their lap and they made the most of nothing there also. Watch the next election, they will expect you to actually think they can defend this nation. Yup our new hawks.


So you would prefer that we allowed terrorist affiliates to run our ports? That is a bold statement.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll bet I have you awake by now don't I MT :rollin: I have been up since 4:15 this morning.  I went out shooting as soon as the sky got light. Shot one skunk. I think I will go out again now. Later.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Aahah you got up right as I was hitting the sack. Glad to hear you could get out, it is finally starting to warm up a bit around here. Rejuvenating to say the least, I just wish I had some area close enough to hunt in.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just goes to show that for every stupid Republican there are 10 stupid Democrats. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gohon said:


> Just goes to show that for every stupid Republican there are 10 stupid Democrats. :lol:


Do you really think our veterans are stupid Gohon?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have often wondered why so many conservatives have such a contemp for us veterans, But respect draft dodgers like that Herman Goring look alke and a AWOL prez.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Gohon said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show that for every stupid Republican there are 10 stupid Democrats. :lol:
> ...


Im realtively sure that was a joke. But being a vet doesnt make you anything but a vet. I've met some pretty stupid vets in my day, some were even lower than scum. Plenty of bright ones out there, dont get me wrong. But trying to make gohon out to be something he's not is stretching it a bit thin for the sake of an argument.

Laugh MT, its ok.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I was attempting to mimic Colbert for a laugh.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Gohon said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show that for every stupid Republican there are 10 stupid Democrats. :lol:
> ...


No kid, I think people that get into politics today are stupid.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> No kid, I think people that get into politics today are stupid.


Well, my son, this country is too large for a true democracy.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> I have often wondered why so many conservatives have such a contemp for us veterans, But respect draft dodgers like that Herman Goring look alke and a AWOL prez.


Adokken, you know this is not true, I would have expected more from you. And if we're going to go down the draft dodging road, that opens up wild Bill.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > Gohon said:
> ...


This is an intersting concept Gohon.... why do you believe that? Without competent people guiding the ship what are we left with?

I'm more concerned that with the current political atmosphere in the U.S., (digging people's reputations thru the mud, scandals at the highest levels, the press going on witchhunts in the name of a "good story", etc) that bright young eager idealistic people still have the desire to run.

Otherwise what is the alternative?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Whimp image of Democrats? It is only in heads of intelelctual whimps. We have intelelctually and spiritually whimpish administration now. We elected it by a slim majority. Now, things are changing. Learning by trials and errors.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> Whimp image of Democrats? It is only in heads of intelelctual whimps. We have intelelctually and spiritually whimpish administration now. We elected it by a slim majority. Now, things are changing. Learning by trials and errors.


7dogs,

I have got to tell you buddy that I look forward to your posts. Kind of like when I saw 'Pink Floydd the Wall' movie for the first time. I sat for hours and days trying to figure the meaning behind/to it. Same with your posts!

As always, thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ben, I don't mean to say the people themselves are stupid. Just that the choice is stupid in my view. Presently the congress has a 25% approval rating, it is mostly controlled by those from both sides that seem to have the view of me first, party second and country third as far as priorities. It didn't use to be that way but sadly it is today. You're right we do need competent leaders but the leaders in congress are chosen from the ranks of the homesteaders up there. Not the newly elected people we send. Maybe we need to change the House to a 6 year term and have term limits of two terms per house or Senate. That way we would be replacing half of the congressmen in both houses every 6 years.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Ben, I don't mean to say the people themselves are stupid. Just that the choice is stupid in my view. Presently the congress has a 25% approval rating, it is mostly controlled by those from both sides that seem to have the view of me first, party second and country third as far as priorities. It didn't use to be that way but sadly it is today. You're right we do need competent leaders but the leaders in congress are chosen from the ranks of the homesteaders up there. Not the newly elected people we send. Maybe we need to change the House to a 6 year term and have term limits of two terms per house or Senate. That way we would be replacing half of the congressmen in both houses every 6 years.


OK Gotcha...thanks for the reply. At some point we need to throw out the bathwater and get some new blood in the ranks. I agree we need term limits, however based on how the houses are set up, it is more likely to require 3 terms in the house, and 3 terms in the Senate. We need to have some senators who have experience manning the ship. The House of Reps achieves a greater probability of turnover with their shorter terms. They are more accountable to the people more often and thus more likely to not get fat and sassy.

Some day I'd consider running for office provided the political climate changes. However the way things are now.... there is no way. I don't want my life scrutinized by some Journalism drop out hack trying to make it big by hitting a homerun with some stupid youthful indiscretion.

This is not pervasive throughout every level of politics. Freedom of the press is the most abused freedom in America. It truly has caused a rotting of the system.

Ryan

.


----------

